# Gaming Pc for rs 35000



## parthpotdar58 (Jan 6, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer ? What all applications and games are you going to run? ( Stupid answers like ' gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact . Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'etctera . ')
Ans: I am going to use this pc For only gaming. I will play games like crysis 3 
2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30000 rs to 35000rs
3. Planning to overclock ?
Ans: no
4. Which Operating System are
you planning to use?
Ans: not needed
5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500gb will do
6. Do you want to buy a monitor ? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it , again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: no . I have a monitor with resolution 1400x900
7. Which components you DON' T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing ?
Ans: Monitor OS keyboard mouse and speakers
8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: March 2013
9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No
10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally ? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally ?
Ans: I will buy parts from flipkart and I live in mumbai
11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Thank you ..will. a nvidia gtx 560 fit in my budget?


----------



## vkl (Jan 6, 2013)

Welcome,
Please fill this up Asking for new PC help? ANSWER THESE QUESTIONS FIRST


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

parthpotdar58 , I think you should start discussing about the config at the begining of February. Computer product prices vary everyday and we cannot predict the prices in March from now. Also that time there may be new components available at better price.


----------



## parthpotdar58 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok .. thanks Bro.. will Amd release radeon hd 8000 series in march?


----------



## draco21 (Jan 6, 2013)

Something for now....

Core i3 3220 @ 7.1K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D2H @ 4.2K
Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz 8GB X 1 CL9 DDR3 @ 2.7K
NZXT Source 210 Elite (1 Front USB 3.0 port) @ 2.6K (NZXT Source 210 Elite White Steel with painted interior ATX Mid Tower Computer Case w/ Black Front Trim)
WD Caviar Black 1TB with 64 MB Cache @ 5.8K
Corsair VS450 PSU @ 2.2K
Zotac GTX 650 Ti 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.7K

Total within 35K

You may want to extend budget and go for a 7850 HD or if possible 7870 HD for better gaming performance but it would need better smps


----------



## cacklebolt (Jan 6, 2013)

draco21 said:


> Something for now....
> 
> Core i3 3220 @ 7.1K
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D2H @ 4.2K
> ...



+1 to that...great config for @Op.
And do replace that 650ti with a hd7850 .


----------

